# Arlo just swallowed a whole bully stick :(



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

It was a 6 inch one (that he somehow got from the puppy even though they are separated by a mesh gate), he had it for about 5 minutes and then I couldn't find it. He puked it up, then swallowed it again before I could get to it!!! ugh. So now I'm worried that he'll get really sick. 
Has this happened to anyone? Do you think he'll just puke it up again at some point overnight? I guess I'll watch him and if he's acting weird I'll take him to the vet tomorrow morning. 
No more bully sticks for him, EVER.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know that must have been alarming, but it's my understanding bully sticks are completely digestible. Chagall has swallowed large chunks of them a number of times, with no ill effects. That said, you want to be certain Arlo seems comfortable and is drinking, eating and eliminating okay. My mpoo has gulped a 3" piece of a bully stick and he was no worse for it, the only one who suffered was_ me_--with worry! Now I take the bully stick away when it gets too small and stick it inside a Kong. That amuses Chagall, safely! Hope all will be well for Arlo!:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

erbowen63: Sunny has done that before, too -- though not that long. I also try to take it away when it gets small enough that it can all fit in his mouth --- but, of course, that's when he likes it the most! Is try to get the braided bully stick so they are abut 2" wide, and then it's harder to fit in his mouth. Might want to try that. Hope is ok --


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley has done it. It was okay.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has swallowed large bits of bullys and suffered no ill effects. I have checked his poo and they seem to completely dissolve. It would be a shame to deny him bullys. Swizzle loves them.


----------



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

He seems fine today. He's eating at the moment so that probably means all is well. It definitely was alarming! Maybe I'll get him the longer ones and see if he actually chews it first. Thanks for the responses! I stopped worrying after I read them


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

erbowen63 said:


> He seems fine today. He's eating at the moment so that probably means all is well. It definitely was alarming! Maybe I'll get him the longer ones and see if he actually chews it first. Thanks for the responses! I stopped worrying after I read them


Saydee has done that on a number of occasions. It is alarming because you imagine it getting stuck; however, they always seem to pass just fine. I give her 12" bullysticks, and now take them away once they get down to about 3-4". Plus I never let her work on them unattended, just in case.

Greg


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So, did everything come out alright in the end? :smile:


----------



## Poodles Rule (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought I'd pass my experience along when I saw this post. Teddy LOVES bully sticks, and sometimes he does swallow a large portion. Last time he did it, I got so worried I took him to the 24-hour vet (for emergencies) because it was around 10 pm. The first thing the vet did was give Teddy some wet food, to make sure the bully stick wasn't stuck in his throat. Teddy gobbled up the food, which was a relief. He told me the food is also good in speeding up the digestion of the bully stick, and the stomach acids will work their magic on breaking it down. So if Teddy swallows a big chunk again, I immediately give him some food. Hope this helps! (Fortunately the vet was very nice and said one of the techs should have told me this over the phone and saved me the trip in, so he didn't charge me anything).


----------



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

He's fine, he has been eating and pooping like he's supposed to. Thanks for sharing your experiences, I will remember the food trick if it happens again! He is only going to get the longer ones from now on and be monitored with it. I'm glad he doesn't seem to be into swallowing anything else whole!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou swallow a 5'' remainder of a bully stick I had bought to her the same day that started at about 12 inches!!! she devoured the bully stick in 1 day!!(yesterday) such an expensive treat,
but she was fine, I was terrified and was awake till really late at night, watching her sleep on the floor, she ate after she swallowed it, drank water, and today she seems fine... she also didnt seem to be choking on it or anything so that was fine... and its crazy cause she had the bully stick (i always supervise) but i read 1 email than it desappeared! I looked everywhere, and she had been laying on her bed like a 40-45 degree angle from my computer screen, ahead of me, so she was in my field of view, but somehow it was gone!
I read online (last night while freaking out) that when it gets small u can clamp something to teh end of it so they dont swallow it, but i didnt understand _what_ to clamp to it
Im going to take it away when its about 7 inches.. (ridiculous) and try to find out about clamping... 
Im glad eveyone is ok

Ps. she is chewing on a new one as we speak...LOL Im gonna go broke! (but it keeps her busy, since she has been a needy puppy lately... wanting TONS of attention all the time)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou
Ps. she is chewing on a new one as we speak...LOL Im gonna go broke! (but it keeps her busy said:


> They are pricy! Beef tendons are cheaper and seem to be just as tasty to my dogs, and they also love yak cheese which is expensive but lasts a long time


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Id love to try those with Lou, do you have a store or website where I could buy them?

Have u ever bought from bestbullysticks.com ? I read a horrible review about they having maggots on them, but on their website there are 36 pages of positive reviews and they are 1/3 the cost!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is my solution :-D stick in a Kong toy

sometimes I force 2 bully sticks in there to make a tight fit, so they cant pull it out, And Lou has learned that she is not supposed to pull it out now 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

